# Solved: Philips CRT TV Problem



## Darkicon (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a Philips CRT TV in my family room, I do not know the model of it. For a couple months now occasionally (A couple times per day for like an hour or two) a strange dark transparent bar goes horizontally across the screen and when it gets past the edge the screen flashes lighter for a second. The bar looks like this:

http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/9308/barwl5.jpg

That bar keeps horizontally going across the screen. I bought the TV sometime between 1999-2001, and I'm pretty sure the warentee is up.

If I can find my camera I will take a picture of it.


----------



## Darkicon (Feb 12, 2008)

Nevermind I found out what was causing it.

After trying a new S-Video wire it still did it, did some other tinkering and replacing but none of it worked. Then I accidentally unplugged my DVD players component wires and it stopped. I guess the wires are leaking some electrical interference.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like a ground loop problem between devices.

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

